# Connected to router, but no internet access



## Nistlerooy (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello Networking gurus. Hopefully you can help.

Issue summary: From time to time (usually once a week, sometimes several times a week, sometimes once every few weeks...it varies) my internet connection on my Desktop will go out. It will be working fine, and then all of the sudden it will stop working fine. I repair the connection and it gives me the error:


> Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be completed: Renewing your IP address
> 
> This connection has limited or no connectivity. You might not be able to access the Internet or some network resources.


I have found that the solution is to pull the power to the router, wait a minute, and plug it back in. Problem solved.

The odd thing is this: In the house we have 3 phones, a DVD player, 2 laptops, and a desktop that all connect wirelessly, not usually all at once. Sometimes some of them can connect, sometimes none.

For example, tonight my Desktop and iPhone 4s cannot connect, but my Windows 7 laptop, my roommate's Win 7 laptop, and my roommate's iPhone 4 can connect without any trouble. Not sure about the third phone or DVD player.

On my desktop it shows that I have an excellent connection to the router, but no internet connectivity. When I put the Default Gateway address into my desktop, it can't connect the router's settings. But my laptop can (it has internet access).

What else is odd is that the last 3 places I've lived where I've tried to connect my Desktop wirelessly, it's done this same thing. I'm wondering if it has something to do with my Desktop mucking with the routers.

Oh, and I should mention that I don't have physical access to the router. My 3rd roommate keeps it locked in his room.

Anyway, here's the info requested:

ISP: AT&T U-Verse
Type: Cable (I think)
AV: avast! currently, was GData
FW: Comodo, was GData

I am unable to run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector (no USB drive on hand to transfer from laptop to desktop)

IPConfig report (by hand):


> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . : home-5b126aa76b
> Primary DN Suffix . . :
> ...


My wireless device for my desktop is a Cisco Linksys AE1000 USB.

Attached is the IPConfig from my working Win 7 laptop.

Thanks in advance for any help or troubleshooting I can do. I used to think it was a problem with the router, but now I'm not sure. 

-Taylor


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

The problem affects everyone in the household correct? It seems to be a *DHCP issue*. You should check the DHCP settings on the router, as it might be set to a fixed ip assignment range.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the above IP config file, it shows there is no Default Gateway (the 2Wire Wireless Router/Modem) It should read *192.168.1.254*. 
In and elevated command prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. It should have a new IP address if it is connected to the 2Wire Router/Modem


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

After flushing the dns please restart pc to complete the operation.


----------



## Nistlerooy (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello and thank you for your replies. I am now on the problematic Desktop machine, connected to the internet. My roommate reset the router and all is working as it should.



this-IT-guy said:


> The problem affects everyone in the household correct? It seems to be a *DHCP issue*. You should check the DHCP settings on the router, as it might be set to a fixed ip assignment range.


I see what you're saying, I think. Perhaps my computer is sometimes assigned an IP that is outside the range, so it can connect to the router but not the internet. Sometimes (like yesterday), though, I will be connected just fine, surfing and using the internet, walk away for an hour and come back and have lost the connection. Would my IP address change during that time I'm away from the machine to something outside the DHCP range?

I will attempt to get the password for the router from my roommate today and see if I can check them.



spunk.funk said:


> In the above IP config file, it shows there is no Default Gateway (the 2Wire Wireless Router/Modem) It should read *192.168.1.254*.
> In and elevated command prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. It should have a new IP address if it is connected to the 2Wire Router/Modem


The next time it goes out I will try this and see if it resolves the issue.



TheCyberMan said:


> After flushing the dns please restart pc to complete the operation.


For the longest time I couldn't flush the DNS, it would always give me an error. Yesterday I looked up that error and found that it was because the DNS service on my machine was not running. I checked the services.msc and found that it was set to manual and hasn't been running for a long time. Not sure how that happened. Anyway, this morning I changed it from manual to automatic so it would start from now on.

Any chance the DNS service not running could have something to do with my issues?

---------------

I have attached the ipconfig file from this, the problematic desktop, now that the internet connection is working so you can take a look. I also ran Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and have attached the screenshot. Should the connection go down again I will run it once more and attach.

Thanks again for the help

-Taylor


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

DNS service not running could well be an issue please verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
• Computer Browser
• DHCP Client
• DNS Client
• Network Connections
• Network Location Awareness
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
• Server
• TCP/IP Netbios helper
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only)
• Workstation

I know you have checked the DNS client and ensured it is running.

Also please update your wireless card drivers to the latest from the computer manufacturer's website or vendor website.

Please open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type these commands:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart pc.

Your ipconfig looks ok.

You have a strong signal in your xirrus try changing the channel to 11 from the 9 see if any improvement.

If you still have problems do this as a test and connect an ethernet cable from your pc to the router's Lan port if that is possible, and see if connectivity stabilises. This will also tell us whether it is a wireless issue or general connectivity issue.


----------



## Nistlerooy (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi again TheCyberMan

Each of those services you outlined for me were running. These two were set to Manual, but were still running:
• Network Connections
• Network Location Awareness




> Also please update your wireless card drivers to the latest from the computer manufacturer's website or vendor website.


I use a USB device to connect wirelessly, I don't have a physical wireless card installed. This is what mine looks like: 








Would it still have drivers I can update?



> Please open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type these commands:
> *netsh int ip reset reset.log* press enter
> *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
> *netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
> *ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart pc.


I did as instructed. It said that *IPv6* is not installed. The DNS flush was successful. The winsock reset catalog had me restart the machine, which I did. 



> You have a strong signal in your xirrus try changing the channel to 11 from the 9 see if any improvement.
> 
> If you still have problems do this as a test and connect an ethernet cable from your pc to the router's Lan port if that is possible, and see if connectivity stabilises. This will also tell us whether it is a wireless issue or general connectivity issue.


If I have more issues I will try this as a fix and a test. 

All seems well for now, I will revisit this topic if things go bad again. Thank you all for your help, hopefully this will resolve it!

-Taylor :wave:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi if you go to the cisco website usually support and driver downloads input your model of cisco usb stick and it should find some drivers:
Download Software - Cisco Systems

Please keep us updated on how it goes and if we can be of further help please post this thread will be left unresloved.


----------

